# FOR SALE: VERIZON S3 DEV PHONE



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

From my Galaxy S3 running AOKP JELLY BEAN


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol someone had to do this.......

From my Galaxy S3 running AOKP JELLY BEAN


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL! FUCK YOU VERIZON! FREEDOM! And I feel bad for the people that bought a Dev S3 because they thought the BL would never get unlocked. Hope yours sells though!


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> LOL! FUCK YOU VERIZON! FREEDOM! And I feel bad for the people that bought a Dev S3 because they thought the BL would never get unlocked. Hope yours sells though!


 LOL I figure in the morning we going to have a boat load of DEV phones 

From my Galaxy S3 running AOKP JELLY BEAN


----------



## TheOldOne (Sep 8, 2011)

Samsung says they hasn't started selling the Dev S3 yet.
Still "Coming soon"
http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-I535MBCVZW


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

houseboatwayne said:


> From my Galaxy S3 running AOKP JELLY BEAN


I lol'd

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

TheOldOne said:


> Samsung says they hasn't started selling the Dev S3 yet.
> Still "Coming soon"
> http://www.samsung.c.../SCH-I535MBCVZW


I will make a prediction. The leak yesterday may have been from Samsung. Even though it was some guy in Australia or something. They were never intending to sell that phone and now, they probably will never release it.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Ummm, this should be in the Rootz classified sub-forum.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Curley said:


> I will make a prediction. The leak yesterday may have been from Samsung. Even though it was some guy in Australia or something. They were never intending to sell that phone and now, they probably will never release it.


 honestly that's exactly what I thought. Sammy is nice to developers lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

landshark said:


> Ummm, this should be in the Rootz classified sub-forum.


Pretty sure he's just being sarcastic and making fun of Verizon since Samsung has not released their dev phones yet.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

dirtyfingers said:


> Pretty sure he's just being sarcastic and making fun of Verizon since Samsung has not released their dev phones yet.


I know. That's why I ended my sentence with the tongue-sticking-out face







. If I were serious I would have moved the thread over to the classified sub-forum.


----------



## TheOldOne (Sep 8, 2011)

Curley said:


> I will make a prediction. The leak yesterday may have been from Samsung. Even though it was some guy in Australia or something. They were never intending to sell that phone and now, they probably will never release it.


That sounds right to me. Samsung has been good to devs.


----------



## Ker~Man (Oct 29, 2011)

Sammy just gave VZW the "Fickle Finger of Fate"! Haha! Serves 'em right for the fist they "attempted" to shove up developers' arses. Emphasis on "attempted"!!! Fun Times, Prevail!~


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

You can tell how much Verizon does not like NOT being in control, look at the Gnex. Still, no official JB. COME ON. I feel VZW will never get another Nexus phone.


----------



## edwards311 (Jun 27, 2011)

Think of all the people that just saved $600 by not having to pay for a DEV phone..... Sammy and the DEV community rock!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

